# Laserdrucker für zuhause.



## egor (30. Oktober 2011)

*Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Guten Tag an die Community,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Laserdrucker. Der Drucker ist für meine Schwiegermutter, sie ist Selbständig. Sie muss öfters mal dokumente ausdrucken. Hin und wieder kommt es zu Farbausdrucken.
Was ganz wichtig ist! FAX, und Kopien (also eine Multifunktionsdrucker).

Daher meine Frage.

Könnte ihr mir eine Empfehlung machen?

Für einen SW-Laserdrucker (Multi)

und 

einen Farb-Laserdrucker (Multi)

Wenn der Preisunterschied nicht so groß ist, dann würde ich doch zum Fabrlaserdrucker greifen. Eigentlich reicht der SW aus, aber hin und wieder kommt doch ein Farbausdruck.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## egor (1. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

hmm keine persönliche Erfahrung oder so?


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Farblaserdrucker kannst vergessen, denn bei den günstigen Geräten ist der Toner verdammt teuer. Darf die Kopierfunktion auch über nen PC laufen?


----------



## egor (1. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Hmm die Kopierfunktion über den PC? Das hört sich für mich nach Scannen an !?

Oder wie meinste das?


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Jo, das wäre die günstige Lösung gewesen.


----------



## egor (2. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Hmm das hört sich Umständlich an.

Ein Multifunktionsgerät wäre mir da lieber.

Es gib ja viele beim Preisvergleich, aber nur wenige mit ausreichend Meinung (und noch weniger mit guter Bewertung).

Also bin ich irgendwie ratlos was ich mir da kaufen sollte.


----------



## Mufflon (3. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Also als Multigerät empfehle ich die Epsons SX DX geräte da sie einzelne Patronen nutzen.
Und bei EBay gibs die ab 1€ pro Stk


----------



## egor (3. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

und wie oft muss ich diese Patronen am Tag tauschen?


----------



## Mufflon (3. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

Die halten wenn man auf die sparfunktion geht doch recht lange


----------



## egor (6. November 2011)

*AW: Laserdrucker für zuhause.*

hat sich erledigt, habe mich für den Samsung CLX-3185FN entschieden.

kann zu


----------

